# Network driver .ko file does not load

## txykumat

The first time I tried to install Gentoo, I could not get network to work. But the boot disk can get my network going and I found out that I need r8169 module for my network card. I enable it in kernel but didn't load any driver.  So I copied r8169.ko file from boot disk to 

```
/mnt/gentoo/lib/modules/3.16.5-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/
```

 and then entered

```
module_2__6="r8169"
```

in /etc/conf.d/modules. 

Then I did 

```
ln -s net.lo net.enp1s0

rc-update add net.enp1s0 default 
```

before I did that, I also entered

```
config_enp1s0="dhcp"
```

in /etc/conf.d/net. Then miracle! My network started to work via dhcpcd.

Later on, I had problem with sound because I cannot get sound module to load in similar fashion. I tinkered and tinkered and could not figure out so  I wiped hdd and restarted from scratch. Now even though I did exactly the same as above, network is not working; it appears that no module is loading at all. Any help would be appreciated. Is there something in make menuconfig that I need enable for the modules to load?

----------

## Hu

You must have CONFIG_MODULES=y or your kernel will be unable to load modules.  If you enabled module signing, you also need to sign the modules before they can be loaded.  Modules built by the kernel build process will be signed automatically.  Modules imported from some other source may not be signed or may be signed with a different key than your kernel expects.  In general, you should only copy modules from another source if you know they were built with a compatible kernel configuration.  You may find an explanation for the failure to load in dmesg.

----------

## txykumat

what do these number stand for when you make entry into /etc/conf.d/modules such as "2" and "6" in

```
module_2_6="r8169"
```

----------

## txykumat

Kernel was configured to load module but still module is not loading at all. I uncommented all the  module but none loads. I have no network no sound. This is hopeless.

----------

## dataking

 *txykumat wrote:*   

> what do these number stand for when you make entry into /etc/conf.d/modules such as "2" and "6" in
> 
> ```
> module_2_6="r8169"
> ```
> ...

 

I believe that specifies the general kernel version.  Try "modules="r8169"" if you are using a 3.x kernel.

----------

## txykumat

 *dataking wrote:*   

>  *txykumat wrote:*   what do these number stand for when you make entry into /etc/conf.d/modules such as "2" and "6" in
> 
> ```
> module_2_6="r8169"
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you, I will try plain module="r8169"

----------

## recursion

If I recall correctly the most specific kernel version wins so you'll have to uncomment modules_2_6 too

----------

## txykumat

 *recursion wrote:*   

> If I recall correctly the most specific kernel version wins so you'll have to uncomment modules_2_6 too

 

this mean module_3_16_5="r8169" would work best since I have 3.16.5-gentoo kernel. I am having problem loading audio driver/modules...

----------

